
Show HN: iOS Login Screen Written in Swift 4 - floryan2oo7
https://www.iosapptemplates.com/templates/iphone-login-screen-template-swift-3-freebie
======
xauronx
Not that you're asking for a code review but a couple things I noticed:

\- You left your twitter IDs in your code. Not sure if it matters to you or
not.

\- Your buttons probably have some stuff in common (corner radius at least),
so consider making the them all inherit from the base LoginButton class.

\- You can put multiple lets on a single line, like `if let accessToken =
AccessToken.current, let facebookAPIManager = FacebookAPIManager(accessToken:
accessToken) {`

~~~
floryan2oo7
Nice, haha! I'll address your comments in a follow-up diff! Thanks!

------
floryan2oo7
Hi there! I hope you're enjoying the template! Please let me know if you have
any feedback or ideas for improvements! Thank you!

